# Que diodo debo usar (Normales, Ultrarrapidos o schottky) para puente H



## elektriko (Sep 12, 2012)

Que tal tengo un puente H con mosfet de potencia que es como el que esta en este pdf:
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf

Pero para proteger a los mosfets yo no voy a utilizar los diodos que aparecen en ese pdf ya que soportan muy poca corriente y como el motor que voy a usar es de 20A no se si tengo que poner los diodos que aguanten esa corriente o como calculo que diodos debo usar aa se me olvidaba como voy a usar PWM me han dicho que debo usar diodos de conmutación rápida por lo del pwm y no se que tipo de diodo usar .
Saludos y espero me orienten.


----------



## penrico (Sep 12, 2012)

Primero que nada, para mover un motor de 20A, vas a tener que cambiar la excitación de las compuertas de los MOSFETs, se te van a quemar solitos porque cuando los transistores se corten, haciendo que se encienda el MOSFET correspondiente, te van a meter una demora debido a la capacidad de la compuerta de los MOSFETs (de unos 3nF) y la resistencia de pull-up de 10K. Esto hace, que durante ese tiempo (3nF x 10K = 30 uSeg) el MOSFET esté conduciendo en zona lineal.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, lo mejor es que uses diodos ultrarápidos de 3A estimo, o a lo mejor más. Por ejemplo el ES3J, 1N5408 o alguno similar. Si te fijas en las hojas de datos, tienen especificadas corrientes picos repetitivas y no repetitivas mucho mayores (para el ES3J son 100A). Y hace falta que sean rápidos. Para que lo más rápido posible absorban la energía que tiene el bobinado del motor y la deriven a la alimentación en el momento de conmutar.


----------



## octavio2 (Sep 12, 2012)

elektriko dijo:


> Que tal tengo un puente H con mosfet de potencia que es como el que esta en este pdf:
> http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf
> 
> Pero para proteger a los mosfets yo no voy a utilizar los diodos que aparecen en ese pdf ya que soportan muy poca corriente y como el motor que voy a usar es de 20A no se si tengo que poner los diodos que aguanten esa corriente o como calculo que diodos debo usar aa se me olvidaba como voy a usar PWM me han dicho que debo usar diodos de conmutación rápida por lo del pwm y no se que tipo de diodo usar .
> Saludos y espero me orienten.


Ese esquema no esta hecho para regular la potencia con PWM ,y no hacen falta diodos de protección ,los transistores mosfet ya tienen un diodo parasito.
Para hacer PWM necesitas usar drivers de mosfet.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 12, 2012)

octavio2 dijo:


> Ese esquema no esta hecho para regular la potencia con PWM ,y no hacen falta diodos de protección ,los transistores mosfet ya tienen un diodo parasito.
> Para hacer PWM necesitas usar drivers de mosfet.



Claro que se puede implementar el PWM porque dices que no?.
Y en cuanto a que dices que los mosfet tienen implementado un diodo estas equivocada ya que no todos los diodos tiene impelmentado este diodo mas especificamente estoy hablando del IRFZ44N el cual posee un diodo zener mas no uno ultrarrapido.





penrico dijo:


> Primero que nada, para mover un motor de 20A, vas a tener que cambiar la excitación de las compuertas de los MOSFETs, se te van a quemar solitos porque cuando los transistores se corten, haciendo que se encienda el MOSFET correspondiente, te van a meter una demora debido a la capacidad de la compuerta de los MOSFETs (de unos 3nF) y la resistencia de pull-up de 10K. Esto hace, que durante ese tiempo (3nF x 10K = 30 uSeg) el MOSFET esté conduciendo en zona lineal.
> 
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta, lo mejor es que uses diodos ultrarápidos de 3A estimo, o a lo mejor más. Por ejemplo el ES3J, 1N5408 o alguno similar. Si te fijas en las hojas de datos, tienen especificadas corrientes picos repetitivas y no repetitivas mucho mayores (para el ES3J son 100A). Y hace falta que sean rápidos. Para que lo más rápido posible absorban la energía que tiene el bobinado del motor y la deriven a la alimentación en el momento de conmutar.



Que tal no entendi mucho de loque me dijiste de lo de cambiar la excitación de los mosfet me podrias explicar mejor y si se puede como hacerlo.
gracias saludos


----------



## penrico (Sep 13, 2012)

elektriko dijo:


> Que tal no entendi mucho de loque me dijiste de lo de cambiar la excitación de los mosfet me podrias explicar mejor y si se puede como hacerlo.
> gracias saludos



El problema principal es que en todo MOSFET, la gate es como si fuera un capacitor. Eso te hace que se produzca un retardo en el encendido que te lo va a dar en tu circuito la R de 10K con el capacitor de la gate de tu MOSFET. Esto, te va a hacer que el MOSFET no se encienda "inmediatamente", sinó que se encienda paulatinamente por el tiempo que te produce la R de 10k con el capacitor. Durante ese tiempo en el MOSFET se disipa potencia, porque tenés corriente aplicada y tensión. Como consecuencia, lo terminás quemando.

Para solucionarlo, hay que poner una excitación con baja impedancia, no con un pull-up de 10K. 

Para ello, podes usar dos cosas: 

1 -Poner una configuración tipo seguidor de emisor con dos transistores PNP y NPN y una resistencia limitadora del órden de los 5-10 ohm. 

2 -Y la mejor opción, es usar un chip excitador como puede ser el IR2110 o alguno similar


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2012)

Los diodos de protección no deben corresponder a la corriente que manejan los MOSFET´s

El IRFZ44N posee un diodo zener interno que sirve para proteger al MOSFET de pulsos de inducción y tensiones inversas.

Ese esquema, como te comentaron *NO* es apto para control por PWM, salvo que tu frecuencia de trabajo se muy baja.
Cambias de esquema o agregas un MOSFET en serie con el puente que controle la tensión eficaz de la carga.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 13, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> El problema principal es que en todo MOSFET, la gate es como si fuera un capacitor. Eso te hace que se produzca un retardo en el encendido que te lo va a dar en tu circuito la R de 10K con el capacitor de la gate de tu MOSFET. Esto, te va a hacer que el MOSFET no se encienda "inmediatamente", sinó que se encienda paulatinamente por el tiempo que te produce la R de 10k con el capacitor. Durante ese tiempo en el MOSFET se disipa potencia, porque tenés corriente aplicada y tensión. Como consecuencia, lo terminás quemando.
> 
> Para solucionarlo, hay que poner una excitación con baja impedancia, no con un pull-up de 10K.
> 
> ...


Que tal gracias por responder, conforme a lo que me indicas de que no deberia utilizar una resistencia de 10K en el gate pues he leido que se debe colocar la resistencia de 10K para evitar que el mosfet se autodestruya se debe colocar entre gate y source pero para activar el gate se debe emplear una resistenciaen serie con el gate de unos 10ohm la cual debo sustituir en lugar de la de 1K que esta en el esquema en los mosfet de canal n por lo visto los mosfet canal p no cuentan con esta resistencia tendre que ponersela.
No se si ha eso t referias, y en caso de usar el IR2110 seria en lugar de los 2N3904 no?, pero tendrás algun esquemade como se conectariael IR2110 para usar pwm?
Gracias.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Los diodos de protección no deben corresponder a la corriente que manejan los MOSFET´s
> 
> El IRFZ44N posee un diodo zener interno que sirve para proteger al MOSFET de pulsos de inducción y tensiones inversas.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## penrico (Sep 13, 2012)

elektrico:

           Lo que te dicen de que no funciona para PWM es por lo mismo que te intenté explicar en dos posts, con esa excitación NO pondés hacerlos conmutar correctamente. Un PWM tiene una frecuencia de trabajo, normalmente del órden de 10-100Khz, o sea que tus conmutaciones estarán en el órden de los 10 a 100uSeg. Y con esa excitación en las compuertas, con el retraso que te expliqué antes estás en el mismo órden de tiempos que la frecuencia que necesitas conmutar. 

           No tengo ahora ningún esquema para usar el IR2110, pero buscá en la web, hay muchos circuitos. Fijate como es la excitación de las compuertas, siempre tiene que haber una baja impedancia entre la compuerta del MOSFET y la excitación. La R de 10 ohm o por ahí, es para limitar la corriente en el momento de la conmutación, para el caso del IR2110 soporta picos de hasta 2A, y si está alimentado con 12V podrías poner una R de 6 ohm. Si ponés una R menor podés quemar el excitador, si ponés una R mayor te aparece el problema del retardo del encendido y el apagado por culpa del capacitor del MOSFET.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2012)

elektriko dijo:


> ....Que tal mira me han comentado que como voy a usa PWM los diodos de protecciondeben ser de conmutacion rapida o de recuperacion rapida algo asi, ya que al desenergizar el motor repentinamente crea mantiene el campo magnetico el cual produce un voltaje y para evtar una recirculacion de corriente supuestamente se deben usar los diodos schottky o los ultrarrapidos.....



El diodo *SOLO* debe amortiguar el pico de tensión que puede provocar el bobinado, este pico puede tener un valor de tensión muy alto pero con poca capacidad de corriente/tiempo, por lo que no se necesitan diodos de grandes valores de corriente.
Para amortiguar el mencionado pulso se pueden emplear varios métodos, uno es como bien dices con diodos rápidos o ultra-rápidos, pero también se puede hacer con un zener y da un mejor resultado que con un diodo simple.
El diodo simple solo previene daños al dispositivo por tensión inversa, en cambio el zener previene por tensión inversa y sobre-tensión.

Respecto a lo que te comenta @penrico, ese puente tiene una fracción de tiempo en la que conducen ambos MOSFET (Hi Side y Low Side) que forma un pequeño cortocircuito, esto a bajas frecuencias no es significativo, pero en frecuencias más altas se vuelve peligroso.
Por eso te recomendamos otro esquema que contemple el tiempo de apagado de los MOSFET.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto a lo que te comenta@penrico, ese puente tiene una fracción de tiempo en la que conducen ambos MOSFET (Hi Side y Low Side) que forma un pequeño cortocircuito, esto a bajas frecuencias no es significativo, pero en frecuencias más altas se vuelve peligroso.
> Por eso te recomendamos otro esquema que contemple el tiempo de apagado de los MOSFET.



mmm ok tendrás algún otro esquema o como vez el siguiente le das el visto bueno?





o en el sig. link:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/puenteh.jpg/
o este otro solo cambian algunos componetes:




Este diagrama lo esta utilizando alguien para controlar un motor de 500W, 20A a 24V
Y yo lo voy hacer para un motor de 20A a 12V.

Se aceptan otros diagramas
Saludos





penrico dijo:


> elektrico:
> 
> Lo que te dicen de que no funciona para PWM es por lo mismo que te intenté explicar en dos posts, con esa excitación NO pondés hacerlos conmutar correctamente. Un PWM tiene una frecuencia de trabajo, normalmente del órden de 10-100Khz, o sea que tus conmutaciones estarán en el órden de los 10 a 100uSeg. Y con esa excitación en las compuertas, con el retraso que te expliqué antes estás en el mismo órden de tiempos que la frecuencia que necesitas conmutar.
> 
> No tengo ahora ningún esquema para usar el IR2110, pero buscá en la web, hay muchos circuitos. Fijate como es la excitación de las compuertas, siempre tiene que haber una baja impedancia entre la compuerta del MOSFET y la excitación. La R de 10 ohm o por ahí, es para limitar la corriente en el momento de la conmutación, para el caso del IR2110 soporta picos de hasta 2A, y si está alimentado con 12V podrías poner una R de 6 ohm. Si ponés una R menor podés quemar el excitador, si ponés una R mayor te aparece el problema del retardo del encendido y el apagado por culpa del capacitor del MOSFET.



Ok me podrias decir como puedo calcular esos retardos para tratar de mojararlos.
Saludos


----------



## elektriko (Sep 15, 2012)

Que tal estoy haciendo un puente H con 4 mosfets canal N como el de la sig imagen:





Y quisiera usar la opción de frenado regenerativo el cual cuando la tensión generada por el motor supera al voltaje de la batería en más de 1,4 Volts, producirá una circulación de corriente que servirá para cargar la batería durante la operación del sistema.





La tensión de 1,4 Volts está justificada en que debe vencer la tensión de juntura de cada uno de los diodos que intervienen en el circuito.
En la imagen la corriente circularia por los diodos

Para completar un diseño, se podrían colocar optoacopladores en paralelo a los diodos encargados de hacer circular la energía de regeneración y detectar los momentos exactos en que dejan de conducir para dar paso al frenado convencional de manera inmediata.(El cual es activar los 2 mosfets que se ubican debajo de la imagen el cual cortocircuita las terminales del motor y las manda a tierra)

Los diodos de los optoacopladores dejarían de conducir al mismo instante y de este modo le indicarían al sistema de control que ya no hay recarga de batería por frenado, que proceda a completar el frenado por activación de transistores inferiores. (Como se muestra en los 2 circuitos de lado derecho de la primera imagen mostrada anteriormente).

Mi pregunta es que si los optoacopladores deben aguantar la misma corriente y voltaje que los diodos. O si coloco los optoacopladores como se que no se dividirá la corriente entre los diodos y entre los optoacopladores.

Nota: Mi puente h estará diseñado para 20A y 12V.
Saludos


----------



## penrico (Sep 17, 2012)

elektriko,

             ¿optoacopladores para sensar la corriente? Imposible, los leds de los optoacopladores como máximo soportan 80mA. Te recomiendo poner sensores de corriente por efecto HALL, buscá en internet, hay muchas opciones, uno que se me ocurre ahora es el L18P020D15 que soporta 20A y te da una salida proporcional a la alimentación según la corriente que circule.

              El retardo se calcula con la fórmula T=RxC, donde R es la resistencia en ohm y C es la capacidad en Faradios. El valor de C lo sacás de la hoja de datos de tu MOSFET, es la capacidad de gate..


----------



## elektriko (Sep 17, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> elektriko,
> El retardo se calcula con la fórmula T=RxC, donde R es la resistencia en ohm y C es la capacidad en Faradios. El valor de C lo sacás de la hoja de datos de tu MOSFET, es la capacidad de gate..



Que tal guiandome de la sig pag en el subtema de *Tiempo de conmutacion*:
http://cursos.smartdreams.cl/2011/07/lo-fundamental-sobre-mosfet-de-potencia/

Habla del tiempo de conmutación del mosfet:


> Debido a la presencia de una capacidad entre el gate y source, además de usar un nivel de tensión adecuado en el gate, se le debe entregar una cierta cantidad de carga para encenderlo satisfactoriamente. El tiempo que tarde en acumularse dicha carga determinará el tiempo de conmutación del MOSFET



Y que en datasheet del mosfet se puede encontar el gráfico que indica la carga necesaria para obtener la máxima circulación de corriente dados un voltaje gate source y un nivel de tensión entre drain y source.

Supongo que en el mosfet que estoy usando es esta:





Entonces aplicando lo que dice la pag:
Si utilizo 15V en el gate y 12V de drenador a surtidor, es necesario entregarle aproximadamente 56nC de carga para obtener la conmutación completa, y segun la pagina se puede relacionar con la siguiente formula:





Y que de la formula anterior se puede obtener la corriente que debe ser capaz de entregar el driver del MOSFET para lograr un encendido en un intervalo de tiempo determinado.

En eso de lo del intervalo de tiempo tengo duda, si por ejemplo voy a usar PWM a una frecuencia de 10KHz que tiene un periodo de 100us o 100000ns, entonces aplicando la formula:
I = 56nC / 100000ns = 0.56mA
 el driver debe ser capaz de suministrar 0.56mA 

Pero  en este caso como calculo la resistencia ya que en la pagina no menciona tal resistencia en el gate.

O la formula que me indicas que es T=RxC como la aplicaria ya que la capacidad la da en coulombs me parece.
Saludos


----------



## penrico (Sep 18, 2012)

Elektriko:

              Para asegurar tus 560mA, con aplicar la ley de ohm obtenés el valor de resistencia necesario. Si vas a poner 15V en la gate el valor de R es: R = V/I = 15V/0,56A=26 ohm.

              Te recomiendo usar con mucho más corriente. Los drivers como el IR2110 y similares, permiten picos de 2A o más. O sea, si usas un driver como este y usas 15V para la gate la R=15V/2 = 7.5 ohm. Por ello, yo pondría una R de 8,2 ohm.

              La capacidad que tenes que usar es la que sale en la hoja de datos como Ciss = 1470pF. 

        Insisto: Siempre excitar la compuerta con la mayor corriente posible, nunca con menos, esto para disminuir al máximo posible el tiempo de conmutación. Si usas un IR2110 que soporta 2A excitar lo más cerca posible de los 2A.

Saludos.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 18, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> Elektriko:
> 
> Para asegurar tus 560mA, con aplicar la ley de ohm obtenés el valor de resistencia necesario. Si vas a poner 15V en la gate el valor de R es: R = V/I = 15V/0,56A=26 ohm.
> 
> ...



Que tal pues no son 560mA, son 0.56mA segun lo que calcule y aplicando la formula como dices:
R=15V/0.00056A=26785.71 ohm o 26.7 Kohm,no es muya grande
En que estaré mal.


----------



## penrico (Sep 19, 2012)

Elektriko:

       Es verdad, leí mal. Si calculas la R de la forma que lo has planteado te va a dar ese valor, pero eso es otra cosa, ese valor se utiliza para calcular las pérdidas por la conmutación en la propia compuerta. 

       Debes tomar la otra capacidad, la Ciss que es de 1470pF. De ahí sacar el tiempo de encendido.

       La otra cosa que te recomiendo: armá el circuito y experimentá, así podés ver y medir como se comporta.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 19, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> Debes tomar la otra capacidad, la Ciss que es de 1470pF. De ahí sacar el tiempo de encendido.
> 
> La otra cosa que te recomiendo: armá el circuito y experimentá, así podés ver y medir como se comporta.



Penrico de  donde sacaste el valor de 1470pF supongo que de la gráfica que mostré más arriba, pero me parece que si voy a usar un voltaje de 12V de drenador a surtidor el valor quedaria por arriba de los 1500pF, segun la grafica por lo tanto aplicando la formula (y considerando q uso una resistencia de 10ohm):
T=CxR=(1500x10^-9F)(10)=15us 
Entonces ese valor seria el tiempo q tarda en activarsey desactivarse el mosfet?
Y entre mas alto sea el valor de la resistenciael tiempo de conmutacion será mayor y que al disminuir la resistencia el tiempo será menor?
Tratare de probar pero hay componentes q no consigo aun.


----------



## penrico (Sep 19, 2012)

elektriko dijo:


> Penrico de  donde sacaste el valor de 1470pF supongo que de la gráfica que mostré más arriba, pero me parece que si voy a usar un voltaje de 12V de drenador a surtidor el valor quedaria por arriba de los 1500pF, segun la grafica por lo tanto aplicando la formula (y considerando q uso una resistencia de 10ohm):
> T=CxR=(1500x10^-9F)(10)=15us
> Entonces ese valor seria el tiempo q tarda en activarsey desactivarse el mosfet?
> Y entre mas alto sea el valor de la resistenciael tiempo de conmutacion será mayor y que al disminuir la resistencia el tiempo será menor?
> Tratare de probar pero hay componentes q no consigo aun.



El valor lo saqué de la hoja de datos del MOSFET, de todos modos en la gráfica también está, no va a cambiar mucho por tomar 1500pF.

Con los 10 ohm y 1500 pF el tiempo de conmutación te tomará 15 nSeg no 15uSeg, es una diferencia importante. pF = 1x10^-12  no 1x10^-9 como pusiste en la formula.

Efectivamente, mayor capacitor y/o resistencia = mayor tiempo de conmutación. Por eso, como el capacitor no lo podes cambiar, sólo podes cambiar la resistencia. No se te ocurra poner una tensión de gate menor que 10V porque vas a tener el problema que el MOSFET no va a encender completamente.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 20, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> El valor lo saqué de la hoja de datos del MOSFET, de todos modos en la gráfica también está, no va a cambiar mucho por tomar 1500pF.
> 
> Con los 10 ohm y 1500 pF el tiempo de conmutación te tomará 15 nSeg no 15uSeg, es una diferencia importante. pF = 1x10^-12  no 1x10^-9 como pusiste en la formula.
> 
> Efectivamente, mayor capacitor y/o resistencia = mayor tiempo de conmutación. Por eso, como el capacitor no lo podes cambiar, sólo podes cambiar la resistencia. No se te ocurra poner una tensión de gate menor que 10V porque vas a tener el problema que el MOSFET no va a encender completamente.



Que tal pues tienes razón me equivoque al poner 1x10^-9 en lugar de 1x10^-12, nadamas tengo una duda que pasaria si pongo un capacitor en paralelo entre el gate del mosfet (canal N) y el source, ademas de la resitencia serie?


----------



## penrico (Sep 20, 2012)

elektriko dijo:


> Que tal pues tienes razón me equivoque al poner 1x10^-9 en lugar de 1x10^-12, nadamas tengo una duda que pasaria si pongo un capacitor en paralelo entre el gate del mosfet (canal N) y el source, ademas de la resitencia serie?



Si haces eso, aumentas el efecto no deseado, que es justamente la capacidad de gate de los MOSFETs, por lo tanto, vas a tener que aumentar la corriente bajando más la resistencia para mantener los tiempos bajos. No es recomendable para nada hacerlo.


----------



## elektriko (Sep 20, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> Si haces eso, aumentas el efecto no deseado, que es justamente la capacidad de gate de los MOSFETs, por lo tanto, vas a tener que aumentar la corriente bajando más la resistencia para mantener los tiempos bajos. No es recomendable para nada hacerlo.



Ok y que pasaría su pongo una resistencia en serie (la que ya habiamos comentado) y una resistencia en parlelo (ejemplo de 10K) ya que he leido que Los MOSFETs son extremadamente sensibles a las corrientes estáticas pero aún más importante es el hecho que si su Compuerta es dejada sin conexión pueden llegar a autodestruirse, y segun que estas resistencias permitiren un comportamiento estable del MOSFET y además agregan una protección contra la estática. seria correcto ponerlas en paralelo? yque valor deberian ser lei que alrededor de 10K no se si sea correcto.
Gracias por responder


----------



## penrico (Sep 20, 2012)

Es normal poner una resistencia de 10k entre gate y masa por ese mismo efecto que tienes miedo. Está bien.


----------

